

Does publicity influence admission to YC? - fsokhansanj

If the start-up receives publicity after the application D/L, should we let YC know somehow?
======
pg
Not in that way. It influences us directly, i.e. if we've already heard about
a startup when they apply. But otherwise not much.

~~~
fsokhansanj
Thanks Mr. Graham. Please read Pando Daily next week :)

